# T.O.S. Enterprise Bridge 1/10 Scale



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently started to build The Original Series Enterprise bridge in 1/10 scale, to display my 7 inch Art Asylum/Diamond Select figures. This would be to supercede the 1/19 scale bridge that I already built to display my 3.75 inch figures.
Here are two quick pictures of that first build:


















There were several aspects of that first, smaller build that I was not happy about, such as the lack of lighting, and general inaccuracies that I wanted to improve upon, coupled with the fact that it was built from card and paper. So, because I am still involved with building my 52" Eagle Transporter, I thought I would just build one Bridge console section from Styrene Sheet, and see if I could iron out some of those "issues". The idea was that if I was successful, it would stand up as an individual display piece in its own right, (similar to Fozzie's incredible build) or, if I was so inclined, I could gradually add to it, section by section, when time permitted. I decided on Lt. Uhura's station as, that is the position that the command podium would spur off from.
So, anyway, here are a few progress pics and, I promise you, no more waffle from me!


















































I still have to make the chair and finish off the sides, as well as attach the front of the walkway edge strip etc. 
The model is in Styrene sheet and styrene/foam board, and the flooring is dark grey 2mm craft foam.
Thank you for looking in and I will post again soon with the finished article...


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

I started constructing what I hope will be a realistic Burke Chair. If this works out, I will be casting and moulding it so that I only have to actually construct one. 










































The actual chair that I am trying to emulate.


















The chair stand and feet are made from the nibs of disposable propelling pencils. The post, from two nibs glued end to end, and the feet, from two nibs cut down the middle lengthways. 









Thank you for looking in!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with the slight angle on these as The benefit is that the chair actually swivels. I have also inadvertantly fitted a height adjuster to the seat. The pencil and the nib both screw onto the same threadblock, so i simply cut off the pencil end, and glued the nib end to the chair bottom. The chair stand now simply screws onto the chair bottom and as it screws down, the chair gets lower or higher.


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I have managed to pretty much finish the Burke Chair and all that remains now is to tidy up any general imperfections on the model, fill and paint the sides, and cut and glue the carpet into position. 

























And that should have been an end to it................ but I started to build the captain's chair, just to see what it would look like.

I had to boil up the styrene rods to get them to bend to make the curve in the chair back. Bob will be proud of me! :cool
































I cut 3mm from the height of the circular swivel under the seat, so that Kirk's feet can now easily reach the floor.









That's all for the moment but I will post again when I have made some progress. Thank you for looking in.


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I have made a little progress with the chair. I have filled it and sanded it as much as I can and I have painted it up and started to make the panels for the arms.
























I still need to tidy up the paint in places, but I will wait until all the other bits are finished. I am in two minds about cutting and glueing on a piece of felt to imitate the carpet that they put on the pedastal in later episodes, or just paint it up to match the sides. I will post the finished thing as soon as its done. 
Thank you for looking in!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

A little progress made.
I have managed to pretty much bash out Spock's station. lots to still do though, such as the bottom front edge of the walkway, paint the inside of the carcass with two coats of black, install lights etc... but at least I think its going in the right direction...
















































I started experimenting a little with the best way to illuminate Spock's Sensor Shroud. I am thinking, at this stage, it will be underlit through blue acetate, and the inside of the sensor shroud will be covered in foil backed card. That should maximise the light and give a nice blue glow on the ceiling above his station.








As I said, no amazing progress as such but I thought I would just keep you in the loop as to where I am.
Thank you for looking in 
More, soon hopefully!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Update:
I have decided to remove all the monitor screens, (eight per station) and redo them. they leak too much light and I am going to try to emulate the flashing lights from the original studio set. it wont be as good as Fozzie's but it will be better than they are now.
More soon!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Fantastic work thanks so much for sharing these pictures looking forward to more:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooooo!

I like this...especially the modified Burke chair. This is some very nice scratchbuilding that I see.

I did have a wild thought of making some similar scaled miniature sets for _Space:1999 _(the walls would be a snap), but then I wondered where would I put it... I still like the idea though.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Fabulous work.I hope you will continue to update us as you build more?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is very impressive! Your Burke chair is far better than mine. And you seem to have really nailed the captain's chair as well. Please post more progress pics. This is a very interesting build!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Gemini1999 said:


> Oooooo!
> 
> I like this...especially the modified Burke chair. This is some very nice scratchbuilding that I see.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Could you imagine the space you would need if you built everything you ever wanted to build and display it??? Thank you for your support, Gemini.



BOXIE said:


> Fabulous work.I hope you will continue to update us as you build more?


I surely will and my thanks to you 



Fozzie said:


> This is very impressive! Your Burke chair is far better than mine. And you seem to have really nailed the captain's chair as well. Please post more progress pics. This is a very interesting build!


Your build has so very many asepects that make my jaw drop open in awe! If I can build something *half* as good as yours, I will be a happy man indeed!
You know, Fozzie, we were talking about the transporter room earlier, and I started thinking.......what about a 1/10 scale galileo shuttle.....?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> Oooooo!
> 
> I like this...especially the modified Burke chair. This is some very nice scratchbuilding that I see.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing something like that too...I was thinking of a Comm post mainly.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Atlanthia said:


> You know, Fozzie, we were talking about the transporter room earlier, and I started thinking.......what about a 1/10 scale galileo shuttle.....?


That would be huge, wouldn't it? While I haven't considered that, I have a 3.5" Kirk and Scotty from ST:TMP that I want to build a travel pod around.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Atlanthia, you went far beyond the limits between a modeller and an artist. Amazing work! Congratulations!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Atlanthia, you went far beyond the limits between a modeller and an artist. Amazing work! Congratulations!


Wow. This is certainly better put than I could write. So I'll use Fernando's words...sorta like a Hallmark card. I hope he doesn't charge me! 

Great job, Atlanthia!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am very sorry for my absence. I have had a heavy workload and a little ill heath but all is "good in the 'hood" 

Thank you for your amazing comments and support and I am happy to repay them, finally, with an update! 
I have managed to construct the main structure of the turbolift entrance. It is strange, but since my good friend LMFAOSchwarz introduced me to the wonders of styrene, The level of "clean building" that can be achieved, never ceases to amaze me. It also means take a lot longer to get right, such as filling and sanding joints etc, but that is fine with me because the end results are stupendous compared to working with card, which cannot be sanded....

Anyway, here are the pics of the construction:










































I have also constructed the overhead lighting panel but no pics of that yet! 
Thanks for looking in and best wishes to you all!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey! the Bridge opens up on a kitchen! THE BLUEPRINTS ARE A LIE!! 

Seriously, excellent work! Gonna be fantastic!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool and nicely done!

All the scratch bridge builds people are doing these days are very inspiring ... and all the more so because they are all done so well.


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, guys. I really cannot tell you just how much your comments mean. Sometimes they are all that keep me going with a build like this! 

Managed to find a little time to build Sulu's targeting scanner. It is built to the exact dimensions on the McMaster plans but it seems a little smaller than it should be. 
















This has inadvertantly worked to my advantage though as it is small enough that I have decided to make it actually retract into the helm console as per the original in the TV series. I know it should fold in the middle but, Hey! I'm only human! LOL!
Here is a pic of the hinge extension I added to make the whole thing work:








I then edged and bordered the command podium and after filling and sanding, I sprayed it up....








Then cut and fitted the grey carpet...








And finally, the hel and command chair. I will not glue the carpet into place until everything else is finished and painted and in position.
















I think it is really starting to take shape now. 








Thanks for looking in guys and please feel free to comment or critique or just say hi! LOL!


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Great build.I used to work at XM Satellite Radio. Checkout the pic of the chair I worked in. Does it look familuar


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha, yes indeed! There is certainly a strong resemblance Blufusion! Thanks for sharing these great pics!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You're doing a great job, Atlanthia! Looks terrific! I'm amazed at how quickly this is all coming together. Excellent, work.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Great stuff. keep it coming!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you guys!!! I should have another post soon...


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

keep up the great work atlantia!
Hope to get back to my bridge build sometime...
I decided to watch a couple of episodes last week and noticed something irritating...the big view panels above stations don't actually meet each other!!.
The panels are trapezoid in shape (narrower at the top and wider at the bottom)
and the junction between two panels is actually rebated.
Not sure if that makes any sense, but check out the show. Means more cutting for me


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi aeryn43! 
It makes perfect sense 
I have already allowed for the rebates, which is why you can see the yellowish gap between Spock's and Uhura's overhead screens. I just haven't fitted the capping piece yet, but I will get around to it...
As for the trapezium shaped surrounds, if you *have* made the error of cutting them 'square'. Then you are in good company! On my previous build build it was one of the things that I messed up on. Not this time though, huh?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> The panels are trapezoid in shape (narrower at the top and wider at the bottom)


After much internal debate and viewing numerous seemingly conflicting screenshots, I went with rectangular panels.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So, then they're vertical, Fozzie?


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

I made the error on my first, smaller build of cutting the lighter grey inner panels rectangularly and it wasn't until I visited the Star Trek Experience, with a tape measure that I found out for sure that they are indeed trapezoid. 
Mine have been cut as trapeziums but it just doesn't seem to translate to photographs at this scale.
Aeryn, those rebates that you were talking about between each station, are also present between Uhura's station and the turbolift walls. Obviously, that also applies to Scottie's station as well.


----------



## davejames (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, this is really cool work! I scratchbuilt the Ent-D bridge many years ago, and it was such a _massive _amount of work I can't imagine ever doing it again. But yours looks so good it almost makes me want to get back into it.


----------

